# Natural FET while breastfeeding?



## nhklh (Oct 5, 2005)

Any success stories?  If you've done a natural FET while BFing, did you tell your clinic that you were BFing?

Why do clinics say "no BFing" for a natural FET, even if you are ovulating?

Thanks.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I'm not entirely sure but when you're breastfeeding it will raise your prolactin levels which can cause irregular/sporadic ovulation and possibly irregular cycles....and in turn may make it more difficult for the clinic to time transfer of embies.

I've done natural FET twice but unfortunately not managed to get to stage of breastfeeding so can't really offer much in the way of advise.

I would raise any concerns and questions with your clinic as they're the experts 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello there!

I've just completed a natural FET while breastfeeding and am now just over 4 weeks pregnant.    My periods came back when Ethan was 6 months, ad were regular from 9 months.  I had prolactin levels measured and they were normal, and I was ovulating with every cycle, so my fertility had returned to normal. 
I'm pretty sure the advise you to not BF during even a natural cycle because they just haven't done enough research on BF women having natural FET to see if it affects the outcome at all. 
Best of luck!
Marie xxx


----------



## nhklh (Oct 5, 2005)

OMG Marie that is such fantastic news!!!!

I had to laugh at your sig about FETs not working because I used to think the same.  I hope you're feeling well.


----------



## nhklh (Oct 5, 2005)

(BTW Marie, I'm asking the original question for someone else - not myself!)


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh, I was wondering!   How are you and your LO?


----------

